# Fuel Gauge Error/ABS Fault/Airbag Fault



## camoore81 (Oct 21, 2015)

I have a 2004 GTO and I have seen several posts from people on this and various sites about the intermittent issue I am currently having but have seen no actual resolutions. I am currently getting an error reading of Fuel Gauge Error Contact Dealer/ABS Fault/Airbag Fault, traction control disengages and my temp and fuel indicator needles drop to the bottom. I'm sure that it is electrical as all the faults happen at one time and the issue is intermittent. Sometimes they will start as soon as I start the car, other times they will start while I've been driving for awhile, other times they will start but then stop reading them while I'm driving, and other times they won't happen at all. It is really frustrating! I did recently replace the battery which had a loose positive terminal on the batt, but the issue was happening before then which is what prompted me to change it as I thought it was not making a consistent connection and was potentially causing electrical surges. And I have disconnected the new batt several times and let it sit to reboot ECM but that only works for hours. Any help would be appreciated!!! :mad2:


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 23, 2015)

I have the EXACT same problem and also need some advice. I recently installed an HID light set before the symptoms started. I used a OBD II scanner to see what error codes were coming up, but somehow none were detected--even while the dash said all of these things had failed. What's going on??


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Some '04s had an issue with the gauge cluster. IIRC GM had an update they could flash in. with their Tech II


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I should also mention the insulation of the BCM wire bundle can cause a lot of weird things


----------



## camoore81 (Oct 21, 2015)

svede1212 said:


> I should also mention the insulation of the BCM wire bundle can cause a lot of weird things


Do you know where the BCM is located? I have heard it was behind the glove box, under the radiator reservoir tank, and my local GM supply shop said it's in the rear, right trunk compartment when I asked about a BCM replacement part...


----------



## camoore81 (Oct 21, 2015)

svede1212 said:


> Some '04s had an issue with the gauge cluster. IIRC GM had an update they could flash in. with their Tech II


^^^I'm not sure what you mean by this?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's behind the glove box. Most dealers know next to nothing about these cars.

http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/bcm-wiring-harness-chafing-28977/

The second post references there was a software update for '04 gauge clusters that the dealer could flash in to fix some glitches but I'd do the BCM insulation first and see if that fixes it.


----------



## Aidan williamson (Oct 8, 2020)

camoore81 said:


> I have a 2004 GTO and I have seen several posts from people on this and various sites about the intermittent issue I am currently having but have seen no actual resolutions. I am currently getting an error reading of Fuel Gauge Error Contact Dealer/ABS Fault/Airbag Fault, traction control disengages and my temp and fuel indicator needles drop to the bottom. I'm sure that it is electrical as all the faults happen at one time and the issue is intermittent. Sometimes they will start as soon as I start the car, other times they will start while I've been driving for awhile, other times they will start but then stop reading them while I'm driving, and other times they won't happen at all. It is really frustrating! I did recently replace the battery which had a loose positive terminal on the batt, but the issue was happening before then which is what prompted me to change it as I thought it was not making a consistent connection and was potentially causing electrical surges. And I have disconnected the new batt several times and let it sit to reboot ECM but that only works for hours. Any help would be appreciated!!! :mad2:


What did it end up being? I am currently dealing with this right now. I really need help!


----------



## Mitchellgv16 (Oct 27, 2020)

Aidan williamson said:


> What did it end up being? I am currently dealing with this right now. I really need help!


Did you find the issue ? I'm having the same problem, can't find the solucion


----------



## Aidan williamson (Oct 8, 2020)

Mitchellgv16 said:


> Did you find the issue ? I'm having the same problem, can't find the solucion


Have gone to extreme lengths trying to find anyone who figured out what it is. Nothing . Let me know if you figure it out . I heard one guy say it was a bad abs module


----------



## Mitchellgv16 (Oct 27, 2020)

im thinking about replacing this relays on my bcm , i can't think of anything else , or replace bcm for a new one


----------



## Aidan williamson (Oct 8, 2020)

Mitchellgv16 said:


> View attachment 138087
> im thinking about replacing this relays on my bcm , i can't think of anything else , or replace bcm for a new one


Let me know if that works. Do you also have a small delay when starting the car?


----------



## Mitchellgv16 (Oct 27, 2020)

Yes it takes a second to start, sometimes it won't start, it will die right away , but will start after a few tries , drives just fine, i drive it to work every day.


----------



## Aidan williamson (Oct 8, 2020)

Mitchellgv16 said:


> Yes it takes a second to start, sometimes it won't start, it will die right away , but will start after a few tries , drives just fine, i drive it to work every day.


It’s a second of nothing then it starts for me. Mike won’t turn over after shutting the car off and then trying to start it quickly after. I swear my goat drives different with the abs lights on and off tho. Both go but without it on it seems more responsive


----------



## Aidan williamson (Oct 8, 2020)

Mitchellgv16 said:


> Yes it takes a second to start, sometimes it won't start, it will die right away , but will start after a few tries , drives just fine, i drive it to work every day.


LS1GTO Forums look at this thread of mine aswell. You should try to bring up the secret menu and look at the trouble codes see if they match up with me.


----------



## Mitchellgv16 (Oct 27, 2020)

Yes definitely drives better with them off, my problem use to be intermittent but now is permanent it never goes away now, i really think is the relays


----------



## Aidan williamson (Oct 8, 2020)

Mitchellgv16 said:


> Yes definitely drives better with them off, my problem use to be intermittent but now is permanent it never goes away now, i really think is the relays





Mitchellgv16 said:


> Yes definitely drives better with them off, my problem use to be intermittent but now is permanent it never goes away now, i really think is the relays


Do you have Facebook messenger so we can talk easier?


----------



## Mitchellgv16 (Oct 27, 2020)

Yes. Facebook


----------



## Aidan williamson (Oct 8, 2020)

Mitchellgv16 said:


> Yes. Facebook


Search me on face book -Aidan Williamson 
I’m curious to see what else our problem has in common


----------



## Mitchellgv16 (Oct 27, 2020)

Where are you from?


----------



## Aidan williamson (Oct 8, 2020)

Mitchellgv16 said:


> Where are you from?


Marlton New Jersey


----------



## Aidan williamson (Oct 8, 2020)

Jonathan said:


> I have the EXACT same problem and also need some advice. I recently installed an HID light set before the symptoms started. I used a OBD II scanner to see what error codes were coming up, but somehow none were detected--even while the dash said all of these things had failed. What's going on??


Did you ever find out what it was?


----------



## Julie (Dec 23, 2020)

Ok so did you guys ever figure out what the problem was with the GTO. I'm have the exact same problem.


----------



## Aidan williamson (Oct 8, 2020)

Julie said:


> Ok so did you guys ever figure out what the problem was with the GTO. I'm have the exact same problem.


 I’ve done so much research and asked so many people on every forum on Facebook. The guy I was talking to in the forum sold his because of it. So far everything I have read is pointing towards getting the abs module rebuilt. That’s my next step. That or the ECM. This issue is driving me insane I won’t drive carefree until I fix it.


----------



## Tron (Sep 26, 2012)

camoore81 said:


> I have a 2004 GTO and I have seen several posts from people on this and various sites about the intermittent issue I am currently having but have seen no actual resolutions. I am currently getting an error reading of Fuel Gauge Error Contact Dealer/ABS Fault/Airbag Fault, traction control disengages and my temp and fuel indicator needles drop to the bottom. I'm sure that it is electrical as all the faults happen at one time and the issue is intermittent. Sometimes they will start as soon as I start the car, other times they will start while I've been driving for awhile, other times they will start but then stop reading them while I'm driving, and other times they won't happen at all. It is really frustrating! I did recently replace the battery which had a loose positive terminal on the batt, but the issue was happening before then which is what prompted me to change it as I thought it was not making a consistent connection and was potentially causing electrical surges. And I have disconnected the new batt several times and let it sit to reboot ECM but that only works for hours. Any help would be appreciated!!! :mad2:


Did you ever get this 100% fixed? if so, what did it. I'm having this issue and need the help. Thanks.


----------



## Tron (Sep 26, 2012)

svede1212 said:


> It's behind the glove box. Most dealers know next to nothing about these cars.
> 
> BCM Wiring Harness Chafing
> 
> The second post references there was a software update for '04 gauge clusters that the dealer could flash in to fix some glitches but I'd do the BCM insulation first and see if that fixes it.


Did you ever get this 100% fixed? if so, what did it. I'm having this issue and need the help. Thanks.


----------



## Aidan williamson (Oct 8, 2020)

Tron said:


> Did you ever get this 100% fixed? if so, what did it. I'm having this issue and need the help. Thanks.


Yes, turned out to be the abs module, to check if yours went bad too, disconnect battery and unplug your abs module. It’s located on the left side of engine bay and for 04s it has a red tab you pull. It’s different for 06s but same idea. Reconnect battery and the only error that should come up is the abs chime. If the fuel gauge error is gone than that’s your problem. Also when replacing abs module make sure it’s same year and transmission as your goat.


----------



## Johnruss (Jul 9, 2021)

camoore81 said:


> I have a 2004 GTO and I have seen several posts from people on this and various sites about the intermittent issue I am currently having but have seen no actual resolutions. I am currently getting an error reading of Fuel Gauge Error Contact Dealer/ABS Fault/Airbag Fault, traction control disengages and my temp and fuel indicator needles drop to the bottom. I'm sure that it is electrical as all the faults happen at one time and the issue is intermittent. Sometimes they will start as soon as I start the car, other times they will start while I've been driving for awhile, other times they will start but then stop reading them while I'm driving, and other times they won't happen at all. It is really frustrating! I did recently replace the battery which had a loose positive terminal on the batt, but the issue was happening before then which is what prompted me to change it as I thought it was not making a consistent connection and was potentially causing electrical surges. And I have disconnected the new batt several times and let it sit to reboot ECM but that only works for hours. Any help would be appreciated!!! :mad2:


Not sure how old this is but may help someone in the future. Just bought a 2004 gto with abs, coolant gauge not working and fuel gauge not working along with cooling fans not engaging. Here’s what you can try , I pulled my abs fuse out from panel under steering wheel, the whole panel under wheel pulls right down , has clips it pops back into


----------



## AnthonyB95 (Aug 3, 2021)

camoore81 said:


> I have a 2004 GTO and I have seen several posts from people on this and various sites about the intermittent issue I am currently having but have seen no actual resolutions. I am currently getting an error reading of Fuel Gauge Error Contact Dealer/ABS Fault/Airbag Fault, traction control disengages and my temp and fuel indicator needles drop to the bottom. I'm sure that it is electrical as all the faults happen at one time and the issue is intermittent. Sometimes they will start as soon as I start the car, other times they will start while I've been driving for awhile, other times they will start but then stop reading them while I'm driving, and other times they won't happen at all. It is really frustrating! I did recently replace the battery which had a loose positive terminal on the batt, but the issue was happening before then which is what prompted me to change it as I thought it was not making a consistent connection and was potentially causing electrical surges. And I have disconnected the new batt several times and let it sit to reboot ECM but that only works for hours. Any help would be appreciated!!! :mad2:





camoore81 said:


> I have a 2004 GTO and I have seen several posts from people on this and various sites about the intermittent issue I am currently having but have seen no actual resolutions. I am currently getting an error reading of Fuel Gauge Error Contact Dealer/ABS Fault/Airbag Fault, traction control disengages and my temp and fuel indicator needles drop to the bottom. I'm sure that it is electrical as all the faults happen at one time and the issue is intermittent. Sometimes they will start as soon as I start the car, other times they will start while I've been driving for awhile, other times they will start but then stop reading them while I'm driving, and other times they won't happen at all. It is really frustrating! I did recently replace the battery which had a loose positive terminal on the batt, but the issue was happening before then which is what prompted me to change it as I thought it was not making a consistent connection and was potentially causing electrical surges. And I have disconnected the new batt several times and let it sit to reboot ECM but that only works for hours. Any help would be appreciated!!! :mad2:


 I’m also having the same exact issues. Please let me know if you found the solution .


----------



## Aidan williamson (Oct 8, 2020)

AnthonyB95 said:


> I’m also having the same exact issues. Please let me know if you found the solution .


Yes it is a bad abs module , that is the fix .


----------

